# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Norse Farmstead

## Chlodowech

A turf farmhouse and a small church (turf, too) on a hill:

(Made in Google SketchUp, rendered with Kerkythea)



The church is the small building on the right side...



Now the church is on the left side  :Very Happy: 



Sunrise at the farmstead:



Now, the interior of the farmhouse:



The wooden cabin with the owner's bed:



 :Very Happy: 




Comments (and inspiration) are welcome.  :Wink:

----------


## Katto

Nice renders. I really like the interior ones.

----------


## jtougas

Those look great. Really captures the feel of a small farmstead. Have some rep.  :Smile:

----------


## Hydeyulse

thanks for the list guys. it'll really help me.

----------

